# Why is my hen broody in almost winter?



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

My Buff Orphington, named Ruth, decided 17 days ago to sit on eggs when is is always chilly, wet, and windy outdoors. Why didnt she go broody in spring and summer instead of almost winter?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If she's young there doesn't seem to be a time constraint. Silkies will go broody all through the cold months if they're less than two years old. I'm guessing it's the same thing with Ruth.


----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

Yeah shes less than 2 years old. Thanks for responding!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Frustrating though, isn't it?


----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Frustrating though, isn't it?


yes!


----------

